# Grain-free soft training treats



## spiffylike (Dec 5, 2012)

Hi all,

I'm looking into getting some different training treats for my pup as I've read that soft treats work better as instant positive reinforcement because they are quicker to eat.

I usually give Freddie small bits of dried beef liver. I'm trying to keep him on a grain-free diet (he eats raw), but I've been looking into soft treats and there don't seem to be many (or any) that are grain-free. I'm also keeping him away from dairy.

Any leads?

Thanks,

-Kat


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ziwi Peaks makes lamb jerky that is 100% lamb, and quite soft. It is easy to tear into tiny bits. 

That said, the easiest best source of soft training treats is your refrigerator. Lean beef or pork, chicken, ham, cheese... Just dice up whatever you have on hand and use that.

Lots of people use string cheese because it is easy to tear into little pieces as you use it, and is conveniently packaged. I buy a pork loin every few weeks, roast that, we have a meal off it, then I dice the rest and freeze the pieces in snack-sized bags. You can do this with any meat that you roast.


----------



## spiffylike (Dec 5, 2012)

I am a vegetarian so there is no meat in my house other than what I buy for Freddie's food 

Thanks for the tip on Ziwi Peaks!


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

Both Blue Buffalo and Wellness as well as Fromm's make great grain free, high protein treats that Isabella loves. There's usually a nice selection on Amazon if your local pet store doesn't stock them 

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

cheap cuts of liver/pork/beer or even chicken breast. cook in on the BBQ or in the oven on a cookie sheet. Slice it up in tiny pieces and store it in the freezer. It's cheaper than commercial treats and healthier. I cook the liver on the BBQ so the smell doens't come in my house; if you're a vegetarian you might like that.


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

At what age is it ok to give home cooked meats? Raider's 12 weeks.

Like Krandall said, string cheese is a favorite . . .just remember to use it in small quantities as cheese can be very binding 

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

you can give home cooked at any age, but if you're doing it with other dog food ,commercial, you should keep it to no more than fifteen percent of their daily calories. Best option is 100 per cent home cooked, formulated on a specifically designed diet.


----------



## mmphelps (Nov 30, 2012)

I poach chicken breast (bring to boil then reduce to simmer) for 15/20/25 mins for sm/med/lg cuts, then cut into raisin-size pieces. I measure a handful per ziplock bag and freeze whatever I'm not using. A large chicken breast can last a couple of weeks.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

we just finished up adavanced obedience and went through a fair amount of "treats" everyone was very intrigued when I pulled out my bag of treats ... lol Tillie has a ton of food allergies. Typically I give her the ziwi peak lamb jerkey, chopped red bell pepper (her FAVORITE), string or cheddar cheese, ground beef (super messy though), I also have some dehydrated salmon I use occasionally.  although she would do ANYTHING for the 'pupperoni' the trainer uses ... lol


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

spiffylike said:


> I am a vegetarian so there is no meat in my house other than what I buy for Freddie's food
> 
> Thanks for the tip on Ziwi Peaks!


No a problem. Buy thick-sliced deli meat (or butt ends). Or simply buy a few boneless pork loin chops, stew beef or chicken breast and cook it for him.

All are cheaper and better for him than commercial treats, and if you are already feeding raw, surely you don't have a problem handling meat for him...

And cheese... except for vegans, most of the vegetarians I know are not adverse to cheese. (also better for him than most commercial treats)


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

mmphelps said:


> I poach chicken breast (bring to boil then reduce to simmer) for 15/20/25 mins for sm/med/lg cuts, then cut into raisin-size pieces. I measure a handful per ziplock bag and freeze whatever I'm not using. A large chicken breast can last a couple of weeks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


That's a great option. But you will find, if you are serious about training, that you need a variety of DIFFERENT treat foods to keep up their enthusiasm.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

TilliesMom said:


> we just finished up adavanced obedience and went through a fair amount of "treats" everyone was very intrigued when I pulled out my bag of treats ... lol Tillie has a ton of food allergies. Typically I give her the ziwi peak lamb jerkey, chopped red bell pepper (her FAVORITE), string or cheddar cheese, ground beef (super messy though), I also have some dehydrated salmon I use occasionally.  although she would do ANYTHING for the 'pupperoni' the trainer uses ... lol


I love your choices for training treats, Tammy. I wouldn't let anyone feed Kodi Pupperoni for ANY reason. Have you read the ingredients?!?! If you can't pronounce it, your dog probably shouldn't be eating it. (same goes for us humans!)


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

:nono:Tammy, ... Pupperoni, ???


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

Just ordered the ZiwiPeak Lamb Jerky at your recommendation, Tillie's Mom  though I'm a little fearful about giving jerky to Raider until he's a tad older in case it's a choking hazard, I know Isabella will live it.

Raider starts puppy K training on Tuesday . . .the ground beef might be good bet for him. Are you just browning it?

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

krandall said:


> I love your choices for training treats, Tammy. I wouldn't let anyone feed Kodi Pupperoni for ANY reason. Have you read the ingredients?!?! If you can't pronounce it, your dog probably shouldn't be eating it. (same goes for us humans!)


Propylene Glycol - A colorless viscous hygroscopic liquid, CH3CHOHCH2OH, used in antifreeze solutions, in hydraulic fluids, and as a solvent.
one of the most toxic substances for dogs is antifreeze. Beware parking lots, where cars can leak antifreeze. Dogs like the taste of it ,which makes it worse. Scary ****.


----------



## RosiePosie (Nov 25, 2012)

Rosie loves grain free Buddy Biscuits.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ClaireVoyant said:


> Just ordered the ZiwiPeak Lamb Jerky at your recommendation, Tillie's Mom  though I'm a little fearful about giving jerky to Raider until he's a tad older in case it's a choking hazard, I know Isabella will live it.
> 
> Raider starts puppy K training on Tuesday . . .the ground beef might be good bet for him. Are you just browning it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


Ziwi Peaks is nothing like typical chicken or beef jerky. You can EASILY break it into TINY bits with your fingers (even to crumbles). So there is really no choking hazard, even fora young puppy.

Boiled chicken would be easier to handle for training treats than ground beef, unless your dog has a chicken allergy. (which is why Tammy uses the geound beef for Tillie)


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

davetgabby said:


> :nono:Tammy, ... Pupperoni, ???


ha ha ha, you need to go back and re read my post! lol I said she would do anything for pupperoni ... NOT that she GETS the pupperoni! 2 or 3 times she got a scrap that happened to come her way. The trainer uses my treats for Tillie.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

ClaireVoyant said:


> Just ordered the ZiwiPeak Lamb Jerky at your recommendation, Tillie's Mom  though I'm a little fearful about giving jerky to Raider until he's a tad older in case it's a choking hazard, I know Isabella will live it.
> 
> Raider starts puppy K training on Tuesday . . .the ground beef might be good bet for him. Are you just browning it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


the ziwi peak 'jerky' is actually really crumbly, you can easily break it into peices. I have tried the Wellness Jerky and that stuff is TOUGH! The ziwi peak should be fine for Raider, I would think... they have other varieties besides the lamb also.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

TilliesMom said:


> the ziwi peak 'jerky' is actually really crumbly, you can easily break it into peices. I have tried the Wellness Jerky and that stuff is TOUGH! The ziwi peak should be fine for Raider, I would think... they have other varieties besides the lamb also.


They have a whole line of foods and are excellent quality.


----------



## RosiePosie (Nov 25, 2012)

I ordered Ziwi Peak jerky (from Amazon) and Rosie got diarrhea from it. Darn.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

For awhile I took chicken breasts and dehydrated it it my oven it was more like a jurkey but was a bit crumbly. Mine love love love Zukes very berry grain free treats I brake them in half a they share one. I'm trying to teach them to sit nice for a picture.  Now I have to put them on tables and Maddie jumped of a really high table last week I felt bad.:brick:


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

mmphelps said:


> I poach chicken breast (bring to boil then reduce to simmer) for 15/20/25 mins for sm/med/lg cuts, then cut into raisin-size pieces. I measure a handful per ziplock bag and freeze whatever I'm not using. A large chicken breast can last a couple of weeks.


Occasionally we will bring home a rotisserie chicken from the deli and I will cut up the leftovers into tiny squares and freeze a handful in ziploc bags. My guys go nuts for that. When we go to Rally class, I pack the baggie in an insulated lunch sack with a frozen cold pack to keep the chicken pieces sort of frozen, as they can get a bit messy when they have thawed. I also use the string cheese occasionally. Or tiny pieces of cheddar cheese. They don't get treats other than for training purposes.


----------



## spiffylike (Dec 5, 2012)

Linda, good point about treats only for training purposes. 
Freddie has been LOVING Blue Buffalo Wilderness Wild Bites:
http://bluebuffalo.com/dog-treats/wilderness-wild-bites-chicken
I've been cutting them into small pieces as they are quite large for him straight from the package.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

spiffylike said:


> Linda, good point about treats only for training purposes.
> Freddie has been LOVING Blue Buffalo Wilderness Wild Bites:
> http://bluebuffalo.com/dog-treats/wilderness-wild-bites-chicken
> I've been cutting them into small pieces as they are quite large for him straight from the package.


I think ALL the commercial training treats are too big for our guys (even as adults) without some "customization". Even the little round ones like "Tricky Trainers" I break in half.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

spiffylike said:


> Linda, good point about treats only for training purposes.
> Freddie has been LOVING Blue Buffalo Wilderness Wild Bites:
> http://bluebuffalo.com/dog-treats/wilderness-wild-bites-chicken
> I've been cutting them into small pieces as they are quite large for him straight from the package.


Oops. I just realized I kind of lied. They also get treats after I get through grooming them - a couple of the tiny pieces of frozen chicken. And also Finn got some when he had a bit of a regression with potty training.


----------

